# debt!!



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, sorry if this has been asked but just wanted to post to try and put my worried little DH at peace.
We are currently paying off a settlement figure for dh's bankruptcy. The s/w know all about it, when we brought it up originally they just said it can be quite common as some peeps go bankrupt having tx etc...
But, we will be paying it for another 18months, by then we'll hopefully have a child at home but dh is worried they'll stop us adopting before this time to get the debt cleared.
We have no other debts, just a loan that will be paid in jan and another small one that will finish a few months later.
Do we have reason to worry, surely if it was an issue they would of brought things up earlier, they just said they might look at our finances a little closer when the h/s starts.
Also, when they do go into it, can you say that you'll be living on adoption leave and any other benefits that you can as hopefully i don't want to return to work but will be reliant on benefits as a top up to our savings.
Sorry if have woffled a bit, i do that at times lol but hope you can make sense of this.
Any feedback is wellcomed

Nicola x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Finances can be a difficult area as all agencies seem to differ in their approach and attitude!  

Firstly, 18 months time you may not have had a match yet, depressing thought maybe but you haven't started homestudy yet and no one can say how long the wait will be after approval.

Secondly, you are paying the debt off, showing you can manage it and are responsible.

Most agencies are happy with you being prepared to take 12 months adoption leave, 9 months of which is paid at £123/wk, and then being flexible to the children's needs about returning to work.  At this stage you don't need to say you will be planning on giving up and living off benefits.

What you need to show is that you have researched things, made cut backs if necessary, and that you can live on X and support a child.  Some children will come with allowances and every adopter is entitled to an assessment for an adoption allowance that is means tested but again all agencies differ with the paying of allowances.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

OT- thankyou for the reply. You are right with the timescales, i was worried they might hault things till were debt free, but who is?
Good luck with you journey for no 2 x x


----------

